# There seems to be a lot of confusion



## Marc Johnson (Aug 6, 2017)

I have been reading a lot of comments about how people are paying only 20$ or so more for Rideshare coverage. I work for GEICO and I can assure you that if you are paying this much then you will more times than not: have gaps in your cover, have a restricted limit to how your $20 will cover you, limits to how many apps you can use, you will have to use lack luster local brokers that may take a long time to fix your car, or just plain deny your claim. 

I think a lot of people on here have the wrong perceptions of what kind of risks they are taking on while being a business owner who holds the responsibility of transporting passengers in your vehicle. With that said, I can confidently say that GEICO has taken the lead on making sure that each customer has everything they will need (with the most amount of states covered) to provide surety that your business/livelihood is protected.

There's really a lot more to say about why GEICO is the best option for you at the moment, even if it does cost you more than your personal policy. I don't make any commission, but would be more than happy to explain why a lot of customers are switching to GEICO and get you set up on full coverage policy with no gaps in the coverage. I know the switch may be tough to wrap your heads around when it comes to spending more money, but there is no commercial business that anyone has run in this country that didn't require an investment to secure their future. 

Reply to my thread and I will be more than happy to share my work contact info. I can call you at your convenience from my desk at the call center. My work hours are Monday-Friday 12-8 and i'm sure I can get to you at the most optimal times in every day.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Unfortunately, GEICO doesn't want to offer rideshare coverage in many states. Nice advertisement though.

I assume you have paid the promotion fee to the website owners?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

So much for not working on commission... Not that I care, you are just making a living but don't advertise it like you are doing it out of the goodness of your heart.



Marc Johnson said:


> I don't make any commission





Marc Johnson said:


> Reply to my thread and I will be more than happy to share my work contact info. I can call you at your convenience from my desk at the call center. My work hours are Monday-Friday 12-8 and i'm sure I can get to you at the most optimal times in every day.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

Marc Johnson said:


> I have been reading a lot of comments about how people are paying only 20$ or so more for Rideshare coverage. I work for GEICO and I can assure you that if you are paying this much then you will more times than not: have gaps in your cover, have a restricted limit to how your $20 will cover you, limits to how many apps you can use, you will have to use lack luster local brokers that may take a long time to fix your car, or just plain deny your claim.
> 
> I think a lot of people on here have the wrong perceptions of what kind of risks they are taking on while being a business owner who holds the responsibility of transporting passengers in your vehicle. With that said, I can confidently say that GEICO has taken the lead on making sure that each customer has everything they will need (with the most amount of states covered) to provide surety that your business/livelihood is protected.
> 
> ...


Brought to you by Geico. 15 mins could save you 15%.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

What is the actual rate per month for full coverage ride share drivers


----------

